# This time last year.....



## dkent (Dec 12, 2007)

It was about this time last year that I started getting organized and started studying for the upcoming test in April.

[SIZE=18pt]*NOT THIS YEAR!!!!!*[/SIZE]

Signed,

DKent, P.E.

:multiplespotting: :bananalama: arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


----------



## Dleg (Dec 12, 2007)

I was pretty stressed this time last year. Worried that I might not have passed. Boy, am I happy to be watching other people stressing this time around. Best of luck!

:winko:

This post was prepared by me or under my direct supervision,

Signed,

Dleg, P.E.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Dec 12, 2007)

You guys are just plain old mean...but I'll tell you that I'm glad I'm not in that boat anymore either...

Signed and sealed

jfusilloPE


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Dec 12, 2007)

must be nice. :smileyballs:


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 12, 2007)

ClemsonEngr said:


> must be nice. :smileyballs:


The not waiting for results? It is.

(I'm sure you'll enjoy it, too.)

MA_PE, PE


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 12, 2007)

I appreciate all the post, and hope to learn from those who have taken and passed the exam.

Sincerely, Reviewed by:

FLBuff FLBuff's supervisor, PE

Are we there yet??? :waitwall:


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Dec 13, 2007)

Screw y'all! :mail-296: :waitwall:


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 13, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> Screw y'all! :mail-296: :waitwall:



My sentiments exactly.

How are things going TXengrChick? We haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 13, 2007)

Total lack of motivation here as well

VTE, P.E.


----------



## GTScott (Dec 13, 2007)

This time last year i was going FREAKING INSANE waiting for the results to come out. I think I checked the board every 45 seconds hoping for news. I feel for you folks going through the same thing now.

-GT


----------



## Hill William (Dec 13, 2007)

I keep checking the mail for my new Sports Illustrated and Christmas gift from my Mom. Other than that, just another day.

-Hillbilly, P.E.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2007)

^^^ I'm waiting on my new Super Chevy, and Camaro Performers subscriptions to start rolling in

DVINNY, P.E.


----------



## annie (Dec 13, 2007)

This time last year I was waiting for the EIT results to come out.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Dec 13, 2007)

jenevans said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> How are things going TXengrChick? We haven't heard from you in a while.


Thanks for asking! I'm doing okay. We have had an insanely busy month! Had to do lots of travelling and family-type stuff for Thanksgiving... then my daughter was in a semi-professional production of the Nutcracker. She had 8 performances and 2 dress rehearsals in 11 days, in addition to the normal school and work stuff. That's a LOT for a 6yr old... and for mommy! Now, I've got a little over a week til the family starts rolling in for Christmas! I keep secretly hoping that my doc will decide that work is causing too much stress and put me on bed rest for a while! Really, it's not work that is the problem... but life would be MUCH easier and I'd have time to get everything else done if I didn't have to work


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2007)

I got home today, and my new Chevy High Performance mag was in the mail. First one of that new subscribtion.

YES


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

It has been EXTREMELY gratifying to NOT be waiting for results this time around!! 

I was a presenter at a workshop where I had not seen most of the participants since last years workshop (always at the beginning of December). When I was introduced, the announcer gave a brief bio that included my new and improved title - professional engineer. I got a standing ovation! :woot:

I almost committed a major faux pas though. I modified my lead-in to say, "Thank you for that wonderful introduction. I have almost forgotten that it has almost been a years since I obtained my PE-ness." Fortunately I caught myself before I said that !!!!!!!

Morale of the story: Watch what you say at message boards - some of that might come back to you at the WRONG time. :laugh:

JR, PE (First time I have signed it this way)


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 13, 2007)

> but life would be MUCH easier and I'd have time to get everything else done if I didn't have to work


ironically, one of my common sayings is "I could get so much more done if it wasn't for this employment thing getting in the way all the time."

One of these days we'll all be independently wealthy.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 14, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> Thanks for asking! I'm doing okay. We have had an insanely busy month! Had to do lots of travelling and family-type stuff for Thanksgiving... then my daughter was in a semi-professional production of the Nutcracker. She had 8 performances and 2 dress rehearsals in 11 days, in addition to the normal school and work stuff. That's a LOT for a 6yr old... and for mommy! Now, I've got a little over a week til the family starts rolling in for Christmas!



You definitely have been busy...wow!



TXengrChick said:


> I keep secretly hoping that my doc will decide that work is causing too much stress and put me on bed rest for a while! Really, it's not work that is the problem... but life would be MUCH easier and I'd have time to get everything else done if I didn't have to work



I think a lot of us would *love* to be put on bed-rest...and we aren't even pregnant! BTW, when are you expecting your new bundle of joy?


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 14, 2007)

Last year at this time, I was finishing up my notebooks after reading and trying to study the topics as listed by the NCEES so I could be ready to do nothing but work practice problems in the new year... this year I am putting the finishing touches on the new nursey (former guest room) for the two bundles that should be here 'any day now'.

bigray76, PE, LEED AP


----------



## dkent (Dec 17, 2007)

[in a Bevis voice] ...he almost said "Penis". [/in a Bevis voice] 



jregieng said:


> I almost committed a major faux pas though. I modified my lead-in to say, "Thank you for that wonderful introduction. I have almost forgotten that it has almost been a years since I obtained my PE-ness." Fortunately I caught myself before I said that !!!!!!!


----------



## meschroder (Dec 17, 2007)

This time last year I was starting to think about what I was going to have to get in order to properly study for the exam. 10940623:

Now, I'm just hoping I passed so that I can sell a lot of it before it is outdated. :mail-296:

Mark


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 17, 2007)

This time last year I was ordering review material for the exam and figuring out what paperwork needed to be filed.

Captain Worley, P.E. &lt;--newly minted


----------



## meschroder (Dec 17, 2007)

Congratulations. I hope the preparation was easier for you than it was for me. I don't even remember what my family did from July to October. My girls (three daughters 8, 10 &amp; 12) kept knocking on the door to the den and asking if I would have time to play with them after I took the test.

How long before you can actually sign something?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

meschroder said:


> How long before you can actually sign something?


Oohhhh .. you asked a question I can answer!

Specifically in Florida:

You will receive letter from ELSES indicating Pass or Fail. If you have passed, then you will receive your PE Registration # approximately 30-days from the date you received your ELSES letter. You will need to check the DBPR License Search website at https://www.myfloridalicense.com/wl11.asp?mode=0&amp;SID=

Once you have been assigned a PE Registration # you are OFFICIALLY recognized as a PE by the State of Florida and may obtain your stamp.

You won't receive the registration card and wall certificate for something like another two to three weeks after the DBPR database has been updated.

I am continuing to keep my fingers crossed for you ... 



JR


----------

